# Sunflower, in Kansas



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Any news on Sunflower?


----------



## Marcia (Oct 28, 2003)

Open Callbacks to water blind:
2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 30, 31, 33, 34, 35, 38, 39, 42, 43, 46, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55


Gretchen 
for Marcia


----------



## Marcia (Oct 28, 2003)

Callbacks to the last series of the Qual. Did not finish today. Three dogs left to run tomorrow beginning at 7:30 AM. 

2, 4, 5, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24


Gretchen for Marcia


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

any news on the derby?


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

Any results from the derby ?


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Open Results:
1st -#11 Ginger O/H John Freeman
2nd - #2 Dusty O: Brown & Heard/ H: Heard
3rd - #23 Razor O: Bellmore & Anderson/ H:Yozamp
4th - #27 Corky O:Young/H: Peterson
RJ #21 Ramsie O/H: Rainbolt
JAMs: #35 Duchess O/H: Romero
#43 Rocker O:Seivert/H: Dewey



Qualifying:
1st - #4 Max O: Hollie/H: Taylor
2nd - #12 Jade O:Garcia/H: Heard
3rd - #13 Doc O/H: Schuur
4th - #14 Taylor O: Schwab/ H: Yozamp
RJ: #19 Allie O/H: Rainbolt
JAMs #2 Kandi O/H Kirmer
#5 Tucker O:Brown/H: Heard
#16 Plinko O: Haled/H: Taylor
#17 Loca O: Young/H: Peterson
#20 Bear O: Leeper/H: Taylor
#22 General O/H: Larson
#24 Yella O: Brigman/H: Heard


Derby:
1st - #9 Diesel O: Dwyer/H: Dewey
2nd - #12 Harley O:Roberts/H: Knutson
3rd - #16 Livvy O/H: McKnight
4th - #17 Gabriel O:Stone/H:Withrow
RJ- #6 Emmitt O/H: McKnight
JAMs: #2 Mike O/H: Crook
#3 Weston O/H: Withrow
#13 Titan O:Huffman/H: Withrow
#15 Katie O/Traylor/H: Heard


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

A REALLY, REALLY big congratulations to Amateur John Freeman for winning the OPEN with Ginger. I don't know if John has every placed in an All Age stake before, but if so, none bigger than this one.

Way to go John!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats to Dr. Stone on Gabriel's first derby placement. Congrats also to Jamie Huffman on Titan's derby Jam!!

WTG Gabe finishing 3 dogs in the derby!!!!


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Congratulations John, gigantic win. 

Art


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur Water Marks 

13 dogs back

Carlisle - Smoke
Haled - Plinko
Larson - Twiggy
McKnight - Biscuit 
Morehouse - Hook, Taco
Morgan - Bodee
Morton - Sinner
Shih - Mootsie, Mozzie, Nelson, Nitro
Smith - Rebel

Start at 8 am. Temps in 20's predicted


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

Is anybody coming back to Dallas/Ft Worth from this trial that can haul a 5 month old pup for me? If so call me at 214-837-1680 

Thanks, Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Way to go, John!!!! EXCELLENT WIN!

fp


----------



## James Wood (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrats to Charles Dwyer and is dog Diesel for making the derby list with 2 wins.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

A one dog OH trainer amateur, wins the Open! Congratulations buddy a cool way to get Gingers first AA points. Now go check those pigeon traps we have to train later.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Duane Schuur on the 3rd in the qual with Doc!


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

John, Congratulations on a weekend that all amateurs dream of having, the big OPEN WIN!


Congratulations to Dan Heard and Dusty on the Open 2nd place and the Qual 2nd place. I think this makes the 4th weekend in a row that Dusty placed in the Open, Great weekend for the Downtown Crew.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Amateur Results:
1st - #42 Taco Morehouse
2nd - #25 Sinner Morton
3rd - #29 Biscuit McKnight
4th - #23 Hook Morehouse
RJ: #28 Mozzie - Shih
JAMs
#14 Plinko Haled
#37 Nelson Shih
#41 Twiggy Larson

Congrats to all! Thanks to all who came, and to all who helped run the trial! It was a very cold and windy weekend!

Gretchen


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

It was a thrill to hand that Blue Ribbon and trophy to John Freeman and Ginger.
Winner of the Open. Congratulations .... again. 

Best time I have when we host a HT or FT is giving out the ribbons and trophys.

Thank you all for coming to Sunflower and congratulations to all who went home
with a trophy/ribbon. Made my day.

Kathie


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

John Freeman, You're the man.

Big congrats to you and Ginger. 

Folks if you don't know John he gives tirelessly to the sport, if you do you'll agree.

The public park off of 11th and 169 must have some special Mojo to it.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

A very cold, rainy weekend for judging anything including the minor stakes. But when everything comes together like it did at Sunflower it makes it worth it. The grounds are as good and plentiful as I have seen in a long time, plenty of willing workers to be able to run back to back series so that we were able to get the pros' in and run 2 series while they were on the line. That's only possible when the club has it all together. Great job Tom, Marsha, Rich, Kathie, Lonnie Gretchen, Richard & all workers.***And the #1 bird thrower-Wes and all the rest of the workers.

Q & D Judge
Jim Burnett


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you Jim for coming and doing the thankless job that is so neccessary for this sport. I would like to also thank Tom & Marcia Traylor for once again opening their grounds and extending their hospitality so that our club could once again put on a great trial. I recieved many compliments from constestants on how well everyone worked together to put on this event. Once again I am proud to be a part of this club. Thank you everyone who came and congratulations to the winners. Hope to see you next year!

regards,

LT 
Prez SRC


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats to Lonny Taylor & Mac for the Qual win against good competion!

Jan Burnett


----------

